# Shade again



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been putting our old video´s on youtube for safe keeping (its so easy)
I found Shades first video and thought you might like to see him when he was 18 months old.
We had been in the house for 3 months, a lot of work to do inside and out, he was a big help :grin2:
The picture quality is not great because its a second generation recording.


----------

